# Interested in Migration?



## manomegh

Interested in Migration? Why must you Apply now!!


1. Rules-Immigration rules keep changing and governments are always debating whether to close the door or whom to close the door. No point in taking the rules for granted. Apply now when you are eligible!! You may not be eligible next month!! 

Lifestyle- Canada and Australia are famous for their wonderful lifestyle. 
Career-If you postpone your decision, you end up in the same career junction even next year. Take a decision and advance your career right now. 
Investment-Treat your migration petition as an investment for the future –yours and your children. Apply for it now, watch it mature later. Avail of the benefits all your life. 
Social security-You are eligible for benefits like free medical, pension, maternity benefit etc when you hold a residency status. 
Age- Most countries have an age limit and it gets stricter as you grow older. You may not be eligible even a year later. And then as you get older, you ability to adjust to new surroundings also decreases. Apply now – you may also earn extra points for age! 
Kids-Your kids adjust better and learn faster when younger. Remember, this opportunity is for them too. 
Marriage-If you are not married, it will improve your profile and get you a better partner.It is never a bad thing to hold a PR visa that allows you to work & live overseas.It is never a bad thing to hold an additional Australia or Canadian residency status. 
Education-You will get the benefits of substantial discounts in education when you are a Permanent Resident. You can also re-skill yourself. 
Spouse-You or your spouse may change your mind later and may miss on something good in your life and for your children. 
Future-If you are married and do not have children yet, your kids born inside the country will become Naturalized Citizens automatically!!

Mr Manoj Palwe is a member of the Immigration Consultants of Canada Regulatory Council (ICCRC ID R422575) and Australian migration department has given him offshore agent id 3000526.He has also passed the migration institute of Australia's (MIA) examination about migration law. Mr. Manoj Palwe is also a registered member of Canadian Association of Professional Immigration Consultants with a member id-R11592.Please visit www.dreamisas.com


----------

